
Gdrive – A command line utility for interacting with Google Drive - tonteldoos
https://github.com/prasmussen/gdrive
======
jakebasile
Always relevant: How long since Google said a Google Drive Linux client is
coming?

[https://abevoelker.github.io/how-long-since-google-said-a-
go...](https://abevoelker.github.io/how-long-since-google-said-a-google-drive-
linux-client-is-coming/)

~~~
Florin_Andrei
The fact that Dropbox has a client that works on any OS, is reliable, and very
unobtrusive, are the reasons why I've always preferred it, and still do.

~~~
TillE
It makes Google's lack of official Linux support even more galling. Here's a
tiny company which has had good Linux tools (command line and GUI) from very
early on.

It's not an enormous technical challenge. Google, institutionally, just
doesn't care. It's not about Linux, but everything outside of their top
priorities gets _completely_ neglected.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
What's more amazing is that no Googler has done it on their 20% time.

~~~
sammydavis
They have, they just didn't officially license it. Inside google, people are
using gdrive that way.

------
ktta
An alternative is rclone[0] which supports a number of other services like
ACD, backblaze's cloud service and much more. And it uses rsync for actual
sync services so you know the backend already. Also, the github for rclone[1]

[0]:[http://rclone.org/](http://rclone.org/)
[1]:[https://github.com/ncw/rclone](https://github.com/ncw/rclone)

~~~
shinymark
We're using rclone for a nightly offsite backup to Backblaze B2. It's working
well for us.

~~~
atomi
It's always a pleasure to use golang software. It's always fast and reliable
in my experience and Rclone is no exception.

------
ibab
I can recommend the drive command line tool:

[https://github.com/odeke-em/drive](https://github.com/odeke-em/drive)

It's also written in Go, but is different from gdrive and skicka in that it
has a push/pull workflow that feels similar to using a VCS like git.

~~~
ams6110
Have used this to automate a publishing workflow that starts with content in
Google Docs. Works well.

------
oxguy3
This looks neat. Worth noting, there's another similar tool called skicka
([https://github.com/google/skicka](https://github.com/google/skicka)). It's
on Google's GitHub profile, although a disclaimer says it's not an official
Google product.

------
wooptoo
That's great work. There's also rclone which I use for one-way backups of
Gdrive contents.

------
2bluesc
One thing that baffles me with Google Drive is security and permissions. To go
through a folder and all of it's sub-folders to unshare or fix things is a
tedious pain.

Plus, all the random cloud apps that require access to all files in Google
Drive make it worse.

Object storage with the notion of buckets seems much simpler to manage.

How to others deal with or rationalize Google Drive security?

